# Where are the budget offices in Central?



## Johnnyfontainrox (Oct 22, 2014)

Recently started a small startup business with some partners and we are keen on looking for a relatively affordable office but with decent facilities to help my business grow. We'd prefer to work in Central as our clients are mostly there. We have heard of Compass and other business centers, they are very professional, but it definitely comes with a cost! 

Thanks!
John


----------



## jeanlo325 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ah! Startups are very friendly at co-working spaces! If you prefer to work in Central, check out Wynd co-working space. They always have events that aim to provide startup owners with advice and knowledge. Their office is also well equipped with both professionalism and warmth, not mentioning that they charge extremely affordably. My husband is a full time member there and he is very satisfied with the office space, even thinking of moving into their new private rooms. Good luck with your startup!


----------

